# Tweeter pods...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Anyone know where I can can a pair of tweeter pods for a B13 Sentra? I've searched here and around the web but didn't find anything.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike Roberts (ScorchN200SX) makes them. I believe he currently has a batch of them if you're interested.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

You know how much he's selling them for?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking $50 for a pair, but don't quote me on that. They're 1-piece fiberglass and seem very well-built. I saw a pair in person on 1CLNB14's car and they look good.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
For better sound (this is an opinion) mount them flush in the doors around knee height (somewhere around the side or under the armrest, window switch, door pull close protrusion on the door. The tweet is close to the woofer this way, and doesn't overdo the highs. Plus it ca still be aimed for good imaging. A kickpanel, which 'arguably' is the best sound configuration has the tweeter and woofer mounted very close to eachother. 

Seth


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I was thinking about flush mounting the tweeters into the doors but I didn't want to do anything that involved cutting... if worst comes to worst, I'll resort to flush mounting the tweeters into the doors. May sound like a silly question but how much will it cost to get it professionally done? I'm guessing it all depends on the installer.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
For the slicing and dicing, if my memory serves me, it cost $30, or something like that.

Seth


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for the 411 guys... I think I'll get the tweeter flush mounted into the doors... hopefully it won't set me back too much. Probably won't do it anytime soon so it'll gice me some time to save up for the components and install.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Glad to be of help.

Seth


----------

